# 9/11 Publicity & Hype



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I am sorry, but I have to get this off of my chest -

Facebook is being blown up with 9/11 posts. We were all in 1st & 2nd grade when this happened (me and all of my fb friends) and every single one of them has posted something about today's date. They were OFFENDED when I posted a status saying how ridiculous they were all being. We barely remember September 11th, 2001. We did not fully understand what happened as our parents picked us up from school and explained it to us. SO WHY ARE YOU POSTING ABOUT IT TWELVE YEARS LATER? Yes, I understand it was a tragic day for our country and all, but we don't post about Pearl Harbor on its anniversary, or the day our white house was burned to the ground, so why this? My fiancé was in 8th grade when this happened and he fought for our country a few years later. He went overseas and risked his life for us and he doesn't get all teary eyed over this. By posting all of these 9/11 - never forget things we are giving the terrorists what they want - the attention and the recognition that they successfully instilled TERROR into the United States a full TWELVE YEARS LATER.

I'm sorry, but I HAD to get that off my chest.

God Bless America and Our Troops. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I definitely agree I was in 4th grade when it happened and I barely remember it. I remember them coming on over the intercom saying that some parents might pick up their kids. It was a sad day but this in my opinion is why people beat up on our country because we don't let go this should make us stronger but I feel like it weakened us in some ways.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

People will argue it affects us today because of the security changes in airports and all, but when we get attacked again, it'll be forgotten and we'll talk about that every year instead. It's sadly how america works. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

It's true I mean I hate that it happened but things happen if the building has just collapsed and it hadn't been terrorists that hit we wouldn't still be talking about it. I do pray for the families and they are probably tired of people bringing it up again and again too.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Perhaps if one of your loved ones passed on that day it would have more meaning to you. 

Most people that feel the need to remember that day, the most, are the ones that suffered losses or were directly involved in the aftermath. For them, they feel the need to "remember that day". Others post out of respect of others feeling about that day. 

If it has no meaning to you, then just treat it as another day. Just don't try to put down those that "feel the need to remember". 

As for those that were "offended" by your post. Perhaps they felt you were showing lack of respect or understanding for the feelings of others. Maybe they thought you were being thoughtless and cruel to the feeling of others. I'm sure for the people that suffered loses.... It's as real today as it was 12 years ago. 

Maybe, in the case of your "offending post"... It might have been better if you stuck with "Thumper's rule", "if you can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all".


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My office window looked over to Manhatten from NJ. I didn't see the planes, but I watched the smoke rise from the city for the rest of what was otherwise a beautiful day. We all lost people we knew or had friends that did. And everyone has a 9-11 story to tell around here. 

Long story short, it was traumatic and it really s**ked. 

What's particularly poingient is that you could actually feel the Earth's orbit change. The trajectory of human events was deflected. I suppose it was kind of like feeling your wheels hitting the ice and you know you are not steering anymore, or rather like seeing the first domino stuck and events take charge of your destiny. And don't fool yourselves, the dominoes are still falling and we are still skidding along.

Historians will eventually conclude that all of the elements for a change were already in place like a pile of gunpowder that had been heaped up over time and that 9/11 was just the spark that set it off, like Pearl Harbor was incidental to the scope of WWII, that which came before and after.

For you folks that grew up after 9/11 life is normal, you don't have anything to compare it to. But understand that those of us with longer memories, remember the way things were before. The world was a peace and anything seemed possible, troubles were far away and the idea of a smart bomb was a contradiction in terms. No one thought bombs were smart.

So I suppose, I still feel a twinge of loss for a world in a different orbit, maybe just a little sorry for you guys that never knew it and sad for all of the lives lost and destroyed by the events of that day and the dominoes that have fallen since.

Pearl Harbor is generally regarded by historians as a good thing, it got the US into the war and was the beginning of the end for the Nazi's and the Imperial Japanese. Some day someone will decide 9/11 was a good thing too and they will start celebrating it. And as it was the day that your reality was born Timberlee, I suppose you might be entitled to join in, certainly you are correct, you don't know what you lost so you have nothing to mourn. 

So if your confused about all of the fuss and the sadness, it's OK. It's just old people reminiscing about a time when they felt things were better and the air tasted sweeter and mourning an alternate future that never happened.

My Mom's husband was killed during WWII as was my Dad's family, if not for the war, I wouldn't exist, still I always felt their sadness over their loss, even if it was what caused me to come into being, so I understand any mixed feelings some folks have over the events of 9-11.

If you are too young to remember I understand your perspective, it would seem silly to mourn the loss of something you never knew you had a birthright to. For the most part most of you don't even know what you lost and how you have been ripped off since.

Come 9-11 just change the channel and turn off the news, plug in your I-pod or play with your rats or even throw a party, the world isn't all bad and, who knows, it might even get better, it's just one day a year, and sooner or later people will forget about it, you strike me as a bright and intelligent younger person, you'll survive it somehow. In that even I have faith.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I believe that the older people have reason to mourn but it's all 20 and under posting sob stories. And all from Florida. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I was eight when it happened and I remember it _vividly_. My dad called us from work and told us to turn on the TV... I remember watching LIVE as the second plane hit... I remember thinking of all the lives that I was watching be destroyed...

If you don't like seeing people talk about it, just get off of facebook. Don't belittle people for remembering a tragic day.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't like when people remember 9/11 for it being 9/11. It means nothing to them, except that the Trade Center fell. It is something that makes me upset to see, to buy into hype with no emotion... It is more than being someone who lost someone. It is how it changed things.

I lived in Tampa, FL at the time and was in 4th grade. We were ushered from our portables (outdoor trailer classrooms) into the main building and put under lock down. Something not mentioned often is that other cities got threats very soon after the event, Tampa was one of them. The teachers were crying and had the tv running the news. None of us understood what was going on. New York City? That was a world away. Someone crashed a plane on purpose? Why?
When I got home, 3 hours late due to lockdown, my stepfather was packing up and so was my mother. My stepdad went to the air force the next day and stayed on base for who knows how long...just one of those things I guess. My mother was being called away to volunteer in NYC because of some affiliation or another. The worse part of losing all of them in a fell swoop was that there was too much fear for people to take air planes. My grandmother had to drive.
My step father changed when he came back from the war. We didn't even really know what a war was...those things with horses and cannons back in the 19th century? Who was America fighting? He became angry...abusive...we couldn't comprehend when he reached out, which is another reason buying into a story but not the emotions affects me so deeply. When you are constructed on the other side of the wall, it's very different.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I was 20 when it happened, I had been up all night the night before and I was going to bed when my roomie woke me up and showed me. It was one of the most shocking things I have ever seen.

But to the OP, people do still remember Pearl Harbor. People of my grandfather's generation especially. There are always anniversary cerimonies for it, even if their number declines every year. 911 is the same thing - it is still fresh in people's minds. Over time, it will fade as all rememberance days do (does anyone else remember when V-J day commemorations were a big deal?), but just to say 'I was young when it happened oh well' is a poor thing to say. I was 8 when the Berlin Wall fell, but you won't hear me critisizing those that celebrate it.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

That's one of the reasons I hate Facebook and I won't get an account -- people that use it generally are irrational and immature. There are exceptions, of course, but for the most part Facebook serves no purpose other than to perpetuate ignorance. But that's every one's right.. to be as stupid as we all want to be.

At the same time, if some one takes the tragedy of Sept 11 close to the heart, then so be it. Sentiment has no age limit. And you don't have to be a witness to something to have feelings about it. 


As for those people that got bothered by what you said on Facebook...


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I didn't even hear about it til years later. (I was a kid as well)
It will always be memorable for me tho because of a funny story I heard about a dude cheating on his wife who worked there. And he was "supposedly" working that day and when his wife heard about the attack she tried to call him frantically and asked where he was when he answered and he said he was at work. Really he was at his mistress' place.
Not sure if it was a true story or not but it was certainly amusing.
Personally as someone who hadn't lost anyone in the event I think life is too short to fret about it.
Also anyone who hates the airport security thing must be really freakin impatient.
Security has always been a breeze for me. Except this one time when I had a pocket knife in my bag, that was scary. It was left in there from a camping trip and I forgot to check all the pockets. They just threw it away for me as per my request and I was on my way. Having been with a guy who lived 2,000 miles away I flew a lot. Airport security has never been much a hassle for me. And I've had to stand in long lines before. But then again I'm extremely patient. I'm like one of the few people who will remain in their seat and let everyone else get off the plane first.

And on a totally unrelated note, I was on a plane a few weeks ago moving back home and I was assigned a window seat and when I got to my row the two people who were seated next to me were already seated. So I pointed to the window seat and said I needed to get to that seat and they looked so pissed at me as if they thought I could have easily sat somewhere else and was extremely inconveniencing them by trying to get to my seat. They glared at me for a second or two before getting up and removing all the stuff they'd thrown on to my seat.
It was hilarious -u-
Even though I immediately threw my blanket over me head and squished against the window they seemed extremely bothered by my presence so as soon as everyone boarded the plane they moved to a different row that happened to be empty. A much friendlier person moved to the spot next to me (well the aisle seat, not the one directly next to me)
I don't know what their deal was


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't change the past, and dreading over it year after year doesn't make it any better. It's all about how you perceive those posts. I just don't let them bother me, because I'm reality, they don't affect me in any way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

A school friend of mine lost her x husband in the world trade center. Her divorce had gone through two days before the attack, so naturally she lost her $2,000,000.00 automatic settlement, by two days. So yes there were consequential tragedies involving 9/11. And that is a true story because she told me, she seemed genuinely more sorry her x died... than over the money, that seemed a strange twist.

But hey.. no matter what side you are on here, we are talking about it and that's not bad. Somehow it's been a long time and maybe now we can feel more free to share our opinions. I think it's great in a strange way that someone can finally feel free to say that hate the memorials... just a few years ago nerves were so raw that kind of discussion would have been impossible... maybe we are all healing a bit.


----------

